# Bird Keeping forum for GTA?



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good bird keeping forum? Muraydog and I are thinking about building a small aviary to keep a few species of Finches, but would like some advise much like the advise given here. Please let me know if you are aware of any active forums. I didn't think it would be so difficult to find one!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh I am not sure if we have any specific to the Gta..  but if you find one lemmie know too! ^^

i keep zebra and when we get more room i would love some different types. I had silver beaks before as well.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh I am not sure if we have any specific to the Gta..  but if you find one lemmie know too! ^^
> 
> i keep zebra and when we get more room i would love some different types. I had silver beaks before as well.


Well, I haven't found a GTA specific forum, but the people at FinchForum.com seem nice. It would be nice to have a local forum though.

Hmnn... I have been playing with phpbb3 on my server at home looking for a forum to start. The forum I've been playing with is working except I still have to install an email server for the registration emails. Maybe I should use it to start one myself... just not sure how well a forum would be received if it was started by someone who didn't know a thing about the subject to begin with! lol

Zebra finches is one of the species we are interested in, but I am leaning more towards the Owl Finches now, I love the way those little buggers look. I've always liked owls and I guess they would be the next best thing. After a while, we'll get some Gouldian finches, so beautifull!

Have your Zebra's bred yet?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

*What the heck...*

Well, I went and started the forum regardless of my reservations. What the heck, the worst that can happen is no one will join. I still enjoyed the setup so it was worth it.

Come join.... www.gtaaviary.com

Still a work in progress, but coming together quickly! 

Thanks,

Dennis

ps. email registration is NOT working yet (Should be working sometime tomorrow). If you sign-up send me a pm and I will enable your account ASAP.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL yea i felt the exact same way as you did with this place. I never did start one... But you learn a lot from the community 

I'll make sure to join up when I get back from work!

My zebra's breed often.. They are like the convicts of the bird world lol. They hide eggs on me often because I always remove them. My collection has still grown because they sneak some by me. lol I wont destroy eggs that are too far along.

I havent had owls before but they are really lovely!  Bob, really likes them along with stars


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck with the forum Dennis and Muraydog.  Are you going to expand this to other types of birds? I own and have bred cockatiels and can answer basic questions about them. Maybe there are others on this forum that can help out. When I get a chance I'll join up.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Good luck with the forum Dennis and Muraydog.  Are you going to expand this to other types of birds? I own and have bred cockatiels and can answer basic questions about them. Maybe there are others on this forum that can help out. When I get a chance I'll join up.


I saw that you signed up. I still haven't gotten the registration emails, but I have activated everyone's accounts who have signed up so far. I hope to get the email working shortly.

I will definately be adding more birds, I just started with the finches to put something up quickly. I will add the cockatiels right now, if you can think of other birds as well that I should add, just fire me a message.

Thanks!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

okay that's great, thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohhh i was just about to ask about that. i hope you get it sorted out soon!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I own a pigeon..... would he count? I hand raised him from a 2 day old chick.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Dennis I'm a bird breeder 
I did not get my registration activation 
my email for the bird www.gtaaviary.com forum is birdman
check this link for some info for finshes
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/All_About_Finches/


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

tf_fish said:


> Dennis I'm a bird breeder
> I did not get my registration activation
> my email for the bird www.gtaaviary.com forum is birdman
> check this link for some info for finshes
> http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/All_About_Finches/


Sorry I didn't see this earlier! The email registration is working now, but I have alraedy activated your account. Please let me know if you are still having an issue.

Thanks for the link too!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I own a pigeon..... would he count? I hand raised him from a 2 day old chick.


HI Sunstar,

Sorry about the delay in responding to this, but you and your pigeon are both welcome at gtaaviary!


----------

